# Get a Life!



## Jules

Come si dice Get a life! in Italiano?

Grazie!


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Goditi la vita!
Datti una mossa!

Dipende dal contesto.


----------



## lsp

Jules said:


> Come si dice Get a life! in Italiano?
> 
> Grazie!



Considering how many different ways we use that in English (from "Quit bothering me" to "Get over your troubles" to "Stop spending so much time in front of that damned computer" and more) you probably need to be more specific!


----------



## hirucore

Ri-posto qui, poiché non ho trovato la traduzione che cercavo in questo post, è possibile tradurre l'espressione "Get a life" con "Fatti una vita!" ?


----------



## Lorena1970

Non che abbia sentito così spesso dire "Fatti una vita!" in italiano.
Come detto da altri nei post precedenti, dipende dal contesto.
Il contesto, questo sconosciuto.........


----------



## Peninsular

Credo che, a prescindere del contesto, 'Get a life!' di solito significa qualcosa tra *a falito!*, *a deficente! *e* ma va...!* secondo l'intensità dell'insulto!


----------



## Lorena1970

Peninsular said:


> 'Get a life!' di solito significa qualcosa tra *a fallito!*, *a deficiente! *_(romanesco) _e* ma va affan'... /a quel paese!* secondo l'intensità dell'insulto!


----------



## Peninsular

oops - thanks, Lorena!


----------



## fabri85

Quando sento "fatti una vita" nei doppiaggi italiani mi vengono delle crisi


----------



## Lorena1970

fabri85 said:


> Quando sento "fatti una vita" nei doppiaggi italiani mi vengono delle crisi


 Infatti!


----------



## ChickenChicken

A me sembra buono "fatti una vita", dopottutto è la traduzione letterale di "get a life"


----------



## Peninsular

Ciao Chicken - '_get a life_' e molto dispregiativo: significa che sei un fallito, non hai una vita. Viene usato pure ironicamente per ribattere a fanatismi percepiti, tipo


> Ma s_e usciamo stasera perderò Un Posto Al Sole!
> Get a life, for God's sake_!


"Fatti una vita" si può usare nello stesso modo?


----------



## ChickenChicken

Peninsular said:


> Ciao Chicken - '_get a life_' e molto dispregiativo: significa che sei un fallito, non hai una vita. Viene usato pure ironicamente per ribattere a fanatismi percepiti, tipo
> 
> "Fatti una vita" si può usare nello stesso modo?



Direi di sì. "Non stare sempre a casa a guardare la tv, fatti una vita, esci!". Anche se "fatti una vita" non è proprio un'espressione standard in Italiano.


----------



## Peninsular

Ti capisco Chicken, ma '*get a life*' non è un consiglio, è praticamente un insulto - è un commento sul fatto che non _hai_ una vita!


----------



## Lorena1970

A me "fatti una vita" continua a suonare come una traduzione del cavolo dall'inglese, ma vedo su google che ha ben 3 pagine su F***b**k per dire "ma va a quel paese!" / "ma datti una mossa" / "ma piantala!" etc. Sarà un modo di dire recente...Non è così "insultante" come pare essere in inglese.


----------



## fabri85

E' un calco. 
Se l'espressione inglese get a life non esistesse sono certo che non sentiremmo l'espressione "fatti una vita" (orribile) nei film.


----------



## fabri85

Lorena1970 said:


> A me "fatti una vita" continua a suonare come una traduzione del cavolo dall'inglese, ma vedo su google che ha ben 3 pagine su F***b**k per dire "ma va a quel paese!" / "ma datti una mossa" / "ma piantala!" etc. Sarà un modo di dire recente...Non è così "insultante" come pare essere in inglese.


Mmh piu' che abbastanza recente direi che da una decina d'anni è più usato come modo di dire, di conseguenza si è affievolita la sua connotazione (molto) dispregiativa. Ti assicuro che non è per niente bello se te lo dicono comunque, nel senso è bello pesante.


----------



## Lorena1970

fabri85 said:


> Mmh piu' che abbastanza recente direi che da una decina d'anni è più usato come modo di dire, di conseguenza si è affievolita la sua connotazione (molto) dispregiativa. Ti assicuro che non è per niente bello se te lo dicono comunque, nel senso è bello pesante.



Sì, sì, lo so...mi è anche stato detto, anni fa.... Rispondevo a Peninsular che chiedeva se il senso era lo stesso dell'idiom British.


----------



## fabri85

Io lo dissi a un'amica una decina d'anni fa e ci rimase malissimo (giustamente), da allora non lo dico piu' XD


----------



## k747

A me suona molto a 'fatti furbo'


----------



## Lorena1970

k747 said:


> A me suona molto a 'fatti furbo'



Mi spiace ma direi davvero di no.....!


----------



## johngiovanni

Devi cominciare a vivere.


----------



## Lorena1970

johngiovanni said:


> Devi cominciare a vivere.



In Italian we say "_Fatti una vita!_" which means also "_get off my hair"_


----------



## Pietruzzo

I guess that's like saying "fatti una vita tua così ti togli dalle balle"


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Il senso è "non hai di meglio da fare?!"


----------



## Lorena1970

Paulfromitaly said:


> Il senso è "non hai di meglio da fare?!"



Sì, anche però dipende: "go away and get a life!" non può significare "non hai di meglio da fare", no? E' un"insulto" che rafforza il "go away", come dire "Levati dalle palle / vattene a quel paese e fatti una vita lontano da me / datti da fare altrove / fatti i cazzi tuoi lontano da qui!"

No?


----------



## london calling

Pensa a divertirti, cerca qualcosa di piu' divertente da fare anziche' occuparti di cose che magari non ti riguardano o che sono futili (per poi rompere le scatole agli altri).

'Non hai di meglio da fare?' rende abbastanza bene il concetto.


----------



## tsoapm

Just idly wondering about this after watching Gavin and Stacey. So it looks like something idiomatic is highly context dependent. Maybe “Cavoli tuoi, no eh?” could match the tone in the right situation (someone taking unwanted interest in other people’s affarirs).


----------



## giginho

tsoapm said:


> Maybe *“Cavoli tuoi, no eh?”* .


Since the other poster seem to give "get a life" a heavy nuance, I think that your suggestion could be too mild....."i  cazzi  tuoi, mai, eh?" could be a good option if you need something stronger


----------



## london calling

It's not that strong, Gigi. It isn't vulgar at all. I stand by what I said above.

Non ho capito perché lorena ha scritto quello che ha scritto. Ha sbagliato completamente il registro.


----------



## chipulukusu

fabri85 said:


> E' un calco.
> Se l'espressione inglese get a life non esistesse sono certo che non sentiremmo l'espressione "fatti una vita" (orribile) nei film.



Se è così, presto sentiremo dire "_prendetevi una stanza_" quando due persone esagerano con le effusioni in pubblico
A parte gli scherzi, anche se è un calco mi sembra uno dei pochi casi in cui una traduzione letterale funziona anche troppo bene in Italiano.
Sono d'accordo che non è volgare, ma è anche molto pesante, e in Italiano lo sento usato soprattutto nel senso peggiore: ti stai comportando così perché hai una vita orribile, senza amici, senza niente di interessante da fare e magari con un lavoro insulso e insopportabile.
Nel senso di "_smettila di rompere"_ userei piuttosto "_ma non ce l'hai una vita?_" che almeno lascia il beneficio del dubbio.

Un esempio in cui userei "_fatti una vita"?

A _[con aria seria ed alterata]_: "ti ho detto mille volte che le posate senza foro devi metterle nel cassetto e quelle con il foro appenderle al supporto, altrimenti si confondono e si perdono"_

B[[dopo una sguardo di incredulità]: "_fatti una vita_".


----------

